# "No Info" not a glitch per Dish!!



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I just got off the phone with a Natalie with the Executive Offices of Dish. She had called me in response to an e-mail I had sent to [email protected] regarding the "No Info" glitch. I was shocked to hear her say this was not a known issue by Dish and that besides, the No Info issue is not a glitch anyway. She indicated this can and does happen to all receivers and is not a problem. As in the case of my 811, she says the EPG will only store 24-48 hours of programming and that unless I turn my receiver off at night. it won't refresh. I know that and told her so!! She offerred no help other than to send me another 811, which I refused.
She assured me that Tech Support does not look at this as a glitch and, as such, has no plans to address the problem.
I just thought everyone might want to know!!

Ken


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

That's what I assumed was the case. What the 811 needs is an "auto shutoff" after being inactive for x hours, like the vip211 has.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Mikey said:


> That's what I assumed was the case. What the 811 needs is an "auto shutoff" after being inactive for x hours, like the vip211 has.


You may have mis-read my post. I do turn off the 811 every night so that's not the reason for the "No Info"!! My gripe is that she said the "No Info" problem is not a glitch!! It is a glitch according to everything I've read on this forum. IMHO, she has no business working for the executive offices at Dish, or working for Dish period!!

Ken


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

I turn off my 811 everynight also....and Still get this "No Info" problem from time to time !
I'm getting soooooo tired of Dish's *BS* !!:nono2:


----------



## jerbroni (Feb 25, 2004)

Another nightly 'power-offer' here. I only get the No Info bug when I am so brazen as to watch OTA HD programming for more than an hour at a time then browse the satellite programming guide. How dare I try that?! Natalie obviously doesn't know her ass from a hole in the ground. Dish HAS to realize that it IS a problem since there are plenty of us here on the 'official' support forum who can duplicate the problem at will.


----------



## ashu (Mar 9, 2006)

Why call a 'feature' that makes the use of a standalone TiVo as difficult as possible, a 'glitch'? 

<edit> for clarification.

Sarcasm notwithstanding, this nightly reboot is a pain (when it does occur; luckily the software appears unstable enough for this to have been a very intermittent 'problem' with mine) for Standalone Series 2 TiVo users. And hearing the canned "use the Dish-'PVR' instead" line is enough to make my seemingly vitriolic statement appear a bit more bash-like than I intended.

In this day and age, a piece of hardware that needs a daily reboot is truly jurassic. My PCs (and TiVos) stay powerd on and up for months at a time!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

You guys obviously forgot the no Bash rule. Moving out of the support area since almost every post has some form of a bash.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

ashu said:


> Why call a 'feature' that makes the use of a standalone TiVo as difficult as possible, a 'glitch'?


What does this have to do with the "No Info" issue?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Since I deactivated my 811 a little while back I am a bit behind the times. The No info bug at one times was pretty easy to duplicate. I believe there was fixes done that minimized this issue. Are the users feeling there is a regression here or is it at the same level of repeatability as it was a few months back?


----------



## jerbroni (Feb 25, 2004)

I can easily duplicate this problem at any time. It never went away for me, and has never gotten any better or any worse. 

P.S. Sorry for the 'bash' in my last post, forgot we were in the support forum.


----------



## ashu (Mar 9, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> What does this have to do with the "No Info" issue?


Apologies if my post seemed off-topic or like a bash.

I've Added an <edit> to clarify my original post


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I leave my 811 on 24/7, when I hit guide it usually downloads. I probably only reboot every two weeks or so.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Is there any way when e-mailing [email protected], that I can get that e-mail to go to someone besides the individual I mentioned in my initial post up above? I've sent (2) other e-mails since she called me & now they are totally ignoring me even though I have threatened to cancel. I have to assume she is the one receiving these and is choosing to ignore them. Any help would be appreciated because I hate to have to switch to Direct after having been with Dish for 10 years, but they honestly act like they don't care about my problems or my leaving!! I cannot believe that if someone in management were to get these e-mails, they would conttinue to be ignored.

Ken


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't feel too bad about getting a deaf ear from "[email protected]". I sent an e-mail to CEO over a year ago, I initially got a return e-mail asking for more information. After I sent the requested information I heard nothing, zip, nada. I tried again 3 month later, same deaf ears. I even called the direct dial number that was provided in the inital reply fromt he CEO office. Still nothing.

They don't want to talk to me because they don't want to address my complaint (see my sig). I know that what I want is technically possible because they gave me guide data by accident wit s/w version L215. They quickly rolled out L216 to "fix" the problem which took away my ability to watch my OTA locals if that channel was carried on the LIL service. They had to give me temporary LIL's for free until the fix to the fix was rolled out. Having the Cleveland LIL's just confirmed what I always thought - the LIL's are overcompressed. Besides why should I pay for something that I can get legally for free (including subchannels and other channels not carried inthe LIL's)?


----------

